# Butane Gas Fires



## Katlady (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi - I'm a newby to this forum but have lived in Spain for 5 years. Does anybody know if you can buy living flame butane gas fires in Spain? We have a couple of the portable gas heaters but it is so cold here in winter and electric radiators cost so much to run so we need to look into something else to keep us warm before it gets cold again. Thanks. Katlady.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Katlady said:


> Hi - I'm a newby to this forum but have lived in Spain for 5 years. Does anybody know if you can buy living flame butane gas fires in Spain? We have a couple of the portable gas heaters but it is so cold here in winter and electric radiators cost so much to run so we need to look into something else to keep us warm before it gets cold again. Thanks. Katlady.


Hi & welcome

I've certainly seen them 

a quick google gave me this company Hergom - Estufas, hogares y chimeneas de hierro fundido para leña y gas. Europa América - Productos - they seem to have a branch/outlet in Jaén

you need to use google.es _chimeneas gas_ & the town you want to look for


----------



## Katlady (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for that - I will check it out. Katlady


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Fit a aaa rated aircon unit for winter heat & of course for summer cool.
Butane gas is expensive !


----------

